# Calcul salaire mois d’août avec pose congés non acquis



## NounouSo (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
J’ai besoin de votre aide pour le calcul de mon salaire du mois d’août, avec les PE nous sommes un peu perdus…

Je suis en AI, j’ai commencé le 1er Avril.
Notre mensualité est 45 x 41h x 3,6€/12.

J’ai acquis 5 jours au 31 mai qu’ils m’ont payés, j’en ai posé 4 en Juin.
J’en ai acquis 5 de plus au 31 juillet mais je vais en poser 17 en août !
Mes 2 questions sont : dois-je déduire les 11 jours de trop de mon salaire ? Ou si non, dois-je leur faire payer mes 6 jours de congés restant ?
Sachant que notre contrat (cdi de remplacement d’une collègue) s’arrête au 31 décembre ; n’est-il pas plus judicieux d’attendre de faire une regul à ce moment là ?
Merci d’avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour

En AI il n'y a pas de décompte de jours de congés puisque vous avez déjà déduit vos cinq semaines de cp plus les 2 pour absences planifiées. 
Donc votre mensualisation correspond uniquement aux semaines travaillées. 
Les 5 jours acquis sont en principe rémunérés avec le salaire de juin.


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Août 2022)

Ensuite vous parlez  d'un cdi de remplacement ??????????
Cela n'existe pas soit c'est un cdi doit pour un remplacement c'est un  cdd


----------



## NounouSo (6 Août 2022)

Oui pardon c’est un cdd de remplacement…
Les 5 jours m’ont bien été payés avec le salaire de Juin.
Mais pour Août je suis toujours perdue j’ai effectivement compris que les 7 semaines d’absence avaient été déjà déduites de la mensualité donc rien à déduire en plus ;
Mais comme je n’ai pas acquis suffisamment de jours que doit-on faire ?


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Août 2022)

Pour un cdd on ne calcul pas les jours acquis. La rémunération se fait avec le dernier salaire en prenant en compte 10% de tous les salaires y compris la prime de précarité.
Personnellement je serais parti sur une année  complète  avec déduction par le calcul de cassation lors de mes congés. 
En AI on ne peut pas prendre de congés  par anticipation c'est réservé aux années complètes. 
A priori il me semble possible même  en cdd de prendre par anticipation les cp si vous êtes en AC car seul la date de fin connue fait la différence en terme de cp mais ils viendront en déduction du calcul final comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut. 
C'est mon avis mais dans ce cas il tout reprendre depuis le départ.


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Août 2022)

Si vous voulez rester en AI alors la rémunération des cp se calcul à la fin du contrat et donc rien à  déduire ou rajouter d'ici là fin du contrat votre mensualisation rémunérant les semaines travaillées. Il faudra déduire les cp payés en juin du calcul final car je vous l'ai dit le calcul de la rémunération se fait avec le dernier salaire du contrat.


----------



## NounouSo (6 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup c’est bien plus clair maintenant. 🙂


----------

